

New Ganglia Web Interface Improvements - garethr
http://morethanseven.net/2011/06/26/New-ganglia-web-interface-improvements.html

======
flyt
This is a great improvement, and having JSON data for the metrics means that
you can skip having the server render all those graphs via rrdtool and instead
use something like HighCharts or other Canvas based graphing toolkits.

Now they just need to switch away from RRD as the backing data store. Until
then I'll be looking at OpenTSDB/Graphite for a more modern approach to metric
storage.

~~~
vvuksan
Graphite's whisper engine is very much like RRD. OpenTSDB on the other hand is
not trivial to set up or manage. It all depends on your requirements and
resources.

